# Valentine One hookup



## awsumvet (Dec 13, 2004)

Has anyone installed a Valentine One Radar Detector? Where did you find a 'hot' wire that turns off with ignition and where did you run the wires? Thanks.


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

The fuse box under the dash is your best bet, there's a 12vdc spare in there. I put my detector in the top left corner of the windshield because the wires cannot be conveniently hidden under the overhead upholstery to mount in the center of the windshield. I like it better in the corner anyway....It's hard to see from the outside, and allot easier to see from the corner of your eye...


----------



## awsumvet (Dec 13, 2004)

Were you able to fish the wire down the trim piece of the front window?


----------



## Capo (Mar 12, 2005)

There is all kinds of room, anywhere for the install. No special tools needed either. I mounted my 8500 to the left of the rv mirror. The wire easily tucks into the headliner, then into the front left pillar down to the fuse box. As stated above, use one of the spare (open) slots that is available for the power. (its pretty obvious when you get in there) Then for ground, I’ve seen a few different locations available. I used the larger silver mounting screw on the left hand side that holds the fuse box/dash to the body of the car.


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

*Hardwire radar*

Not a V1, its a beltronics. Here is a how to guide that I made yesterday.
http://members.cox.net/05gto/radar_hardwire.htm Hope this helps.
Chris


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

Shouldn't the detector be mounted as low as possible on the windshield to help detect laser?

I was reading somewhere on the net that lower is better because the laser beam at a speed detectable range is about 18" aimed at the front license/headlight area.

I'll try to find the website....

Those installs look nice BTW! :cool 


(didn't really want my first post to seem like a "know it all" but since a ticket could be pretty costly I thought it worth the chance  )


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

RookWV said:


> Shouldn't the detector be mounted as low as possible on the windshield to help detect laser?


I suppose you're right about that, but military bases do not permit radar detectors, so I have to put it somewhere that cannot be seen from the outside. BTW, I've heard the diameter of the laser beam is so narrow, if you detect it, your hit.

I put a picture of mine in my sig....


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

Well after I thought about it and looked at it a bit, low in the center of the windshield is partially blocked by the wiper arm....

I was thinking about the left hand corner of the windshield near the a-pillar (?)....

Here's where I was reading about this stuff....

http://www.radarbusters.com/support/product-tests/default.asp 

http://www.speedlabs.com/

http://www.radartest.com/index.asp

What branch of military are you in? I spent about a month at 32nd Street in SD


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

My base here at Robins, GA doesn't tell me to take it down. Eglin, FL was real up tight about radars.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I added extra outlets to the center console and then mounted the detector low on the windshield. I just unplug it when I go on base.


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

chrbut said:


> My base here at Robins, GA doesn't tell me to take it down. Eglin, FL was real up tight about radars.


Yeah, some places are more anal than others....The San Diego bastages even gave me a ticket for my tint! Bitches.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

I hardwired my V1, and used a location similar to the one chrbut used. I wired it under my dash using the spare "Acc" clip in the fusebox. Also, I created a custom mount from sheetmetal that mounts it right under and in front of my passenger visor. It's nearly invisible from outside, but I can read it fairly easily from the driver's seat.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a feeling I'm about to get torched but what is sooo good about a Valentine radar detector? :confused


----------



## GTOBert (Jan 26, 2005)

Spend the 4 bills and you will find out.

My $400 investment in mine 5 years ago has paid off at least 10 times over. I wouldn't live without it.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I have a feeling I'm about to get torched but what is sooo good about a Valentine radar detector? :confused



I personally feel (and many agree) that it is the best radar detector you can buy. I especially like knowing what direction the radar contact is coming from, and how many of them there are. It's nice to know if you're coming up on a cop, or if the cop is behind you instead...


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I have a feeling I'm about to get torched but what is sooo good about a Valentine radar detector? :confused


Check some of the info in the links I posted...I take most all of it with a grain of salt.

We have cars that go 0-60 in 5secs but what we need is a car that goes 90-65 in .000000000000001sec :lol:


----------

